# hbm2ddl.auto - Warum werden keine ForeignKeys erzeugt?



## byte (14. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

ich wundere mich zur Zeit, warum bei einer einfachen OneToOne Beziehung mit Hibernate beim Erzeugen des Schemas kein ForeignKey angelegt wird. Laut Doku sollte hierbei doch eine Foreign Key erzeugt werden:


```
@OneToOne(cascade={CascadeType.REFRESH})
@JoinColumn(name="column_fk", referencedColumnName="id", unique=true, nullable=false)
```

Laut meinem DB-Tool ist aber kein FK angelegt worden.

Weiss jemand weiter?

TIA byto


----------



## maki (14. Feb 2008)

Welche DB verwendest du denn?


----------



## kaesebrot (14. Feb 2008)

Hi, 

vieleicht liegt es am verwendeten hibernate.dialect? 

wenn du MySQL 5 verwenden solltest sollte es hiermit gehen: 

<property name="hibernate.dialect">org.hibernate.dialect.MySQL5InnoDBDialect</property>

viele Grüße, 
  Käse


----------



## maki (14. Feb 2008)

Das war auch mein Gedanke kaesebrot, da ISAM Tabellen keine FKs unterstützen.


----------



## byte (14. Feb 2008)

kaesebrot hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> vieleicht liegt es am verwendeten hibernate.dialect?
> 
> ...



Genau so funktionierts, danke! Bei mir wars so eingestellt:

<property name="dialect">org.hibernate.dialect.MySQLDialect</property>


PS: Der Thread ist fälschlicherweise im falschen Forum gelandet. Bitte verschieben!


----------

